# Looking for....a long sleeve hooded t-shirt



## bignizsqueege (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm looking for a long sleeve hooded t-shirt. I originally got them online, don't remember where, but I'm thinking they were made by Anvil (maybe the model number was M100 ??). I heard that these were discontinued, but am looking to see if anyone might have an idea on where to find an alternate item/brand.


----------



## daynawalraven (May 11, 2014)

Anvil still has a long sleeve hoodie tshirt. it's the 987AN. Alphabroder has them. they carry a couple different options for you. JAmerica has a cool sport lace hooded tshirt too. hope this helps.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Pretty sure that American Apparel has a hooded tee also


----------



## bignizsqueege (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks....I'll check them out.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes american apparel does sale the long sleeve hooded t shirts.


----------

